# Kyi-leo UK breeders



## Judesfish (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, I've a question on behalf of my sister and her husband. They have had dogs before, mostly rotties and labs, but are looking for something smaller this time around. They are keen on either a Border Terrier, Tibetan Terrier or a Kyi-leo, but are having problems finding much info about the Kyi-leo to enable them to make a decision. 

Wondered if anyone had any info re the Kyi-leo eg what they are like to train, are they 'yappy', do they take well to being on their own in the house (max 3 hours at a time - my sister lives only 10 mins walk to work so will be at home for lunchtime Mon-Fri, and her mother in law pops in during the day as well). 

Any info would be appreciated.

Cheers, Judesfish.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

To be honest this is a cross breeding of a Lhasa apso and a Maltese terrier, you're best luck is to research both breeds thoroughly. It will be hard to find a good breeder of these as well, in honest truth you may have better luck finding one of the breeds rather than the crossing, but good luck either way.

Kyi-Leo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> To be honest this is a cross breeding of a Lhasa apso and a Maltese terrier, you're best luck is to research both breeds thoroughly. It will be hard to find a good breeder of these as well, in honest truth you may have better luck finding one of the breeds rather than the crossing, but good luck either way.
> 
> Kyi-Leo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I have 3 lhasa's with a litter on the way, they are beautiful little dogs, make excellent companions and house dogs.
the Kyi-leo is basically a cross breed but there are a few people around that breed them. From my understanding, they are usually black and white but I have seen other colours with the white


----------



## Judesfish (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for your response, SH

They had also considered the Lhasa apso, but not sure if it would take to being left on its own as well. I don't hold out much luck of them finding a UK breeder for the Kyi-leo as most of the websites/info I have seen have been American. 

Ta, Jude.


----------



## Judesfish (Jul 18, 2009)

Shazalhasa, thanks for responding. 

I have quickly checked out your website and will forward the link to my sis. What lovely examples! 

ta Jude.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Can I suggest you looking on epupz, there might be an advert on there for lhasa x maltese as I know of someone who had a litter not too long ago, she also breeds lhasa's and maltese so could give you all the information on all breeds. She's in the Neath Port Talbot area. Obviously I can't say too much on here 

How long would it be left alone for ? I wouldn't recommend anyone working full time to take on a new puppy, they all need a lot of attention in the beginning. I work from home so am pretty much always around to let them out, feed them and play with them. I have no trouble at all when I need to go out though and can quite safely spend upto 6 hours on a Saturday out shopping whilst they are at home with no worries of a mess when I return but they are all adult dogs.


----------



## Judesfish (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll pass this on.... my sister works pt and finishes at lunchtime and the mother-in-law would be able to pop in during the daytime in the puppy stages. They've had other dogs from being puppies so they should be ok.


----------

